# Looking for script to convert to audio



## Herobizkit (Jan 24, 2012)

To [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION] and all other interested parties,

My name is Dru Bryan.  I am a mature second year Radio Broadcast student at the Nova Scotia Community College in Dartmouth, NS, Canada.  

As a final project, I am interested in finding a screenplay or short story and adapting it to an audio presentation. The work would be free of charge; full credit for the story would be given to the author on my upcoming portfolio website.

Ideally, I would love to find something from EnPublishing, but any and all projects are welcome.  I can only choose one, as this project is essentially my thesis - I need to do well in order to graduate.

I also need a screenplay/work that can contain at least six voices (myself included) of any length.  If an author might consider working with me to adapt a pre-written adventure into an audio screenplay, that would also be fantastic.

This is relatively short notice, as I need to have something to present by this Friday.  I just need to get the ball rolling.

You can reach me via message on the boards here, or at dru.bryan@gmail.com

Many thanks,
Dru Bryan, aka Herobizkit.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not in a position to grant approval, but the unfinished WotBS novel might work. There are certainly enough characters. It's not really a 'short story,' though.

How long of a piece are you looking for? Five minutes, fifteen? A full hour-long radio play?

For a shorter piece, I dunno. I've got a few short stories on my computer that I never got around to pitching for publication. Could you provide some more parameters about what you need?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 24, 2012)

Gladly.

The audio piece would be no longer than 24 minutes (a weird number, but you have to factor in commercial breaks).  Literally, the sky's the limit in most other aspects.

I would add in sound effects to enhance the "visuals".  It would be very interesting if I could produce something in a second-person format (?), where the listener is the lead character in the story... but I've also heard some very good first-person dramatic pieces that were chilling.

My only hurdles are:
a) finding a piece of adequate length
b) securing 'rights'
c) keeping a narrow focus - too many choices bog me down 

Does this help?  I'm very excited that you ([MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION]) have responded, given your pedigree on the forums here.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm afraid we're currently formatting our video and audio plans for EN World TV (plus radio, podcasts, etc.) While Ryan is welcome to provide you something of his own, it's too early to discuss alternative formats and venues for EN Publishing material. It's likely we'll be releasing such material ourselves.

Sorry- not a very helpful answer, I know.  You picked the wrong time to ask, just as we're launching the video and audio arm of EN World. Hopefully Ryan can find a short story for you from his own work, though.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 24, 2012)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] - Of course, that's more than understandable.  Part of posting here was basically because I didn't know where else to post... there used to be some kind of Jobs Wanted/Offered section. I may have missed it.

On a side note, seeing that EnWorld is launching its own web/audio projects makes me hopeful for finding such projects in the future... maybe with EnWorld! 

This was more intended for a general audience, but I figured I'd try the Big Boys first.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2012)

Herobizkit said:


> On a side note, seeing that EnWorld is launching its own web/audio projects makes me hopeful for finding such projects in the future... maybe with EnWorld!




There's one on e frontage fit now - and more coming soon!



> This was more intended for a general audience, but I figured I'd try the Big Boys first.




You're welcome to post it in General RPG Discussion if you like.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 25, 2012)

Tell me what you want, and I'll write you a script.

24 mins, that's 10 to 12 pages, right?

As to the rights, well they would remain mine, but I would let you use it for this occasion.

To be clear, I don't want money, but damn sure the script would remain mine.

That said, give me specifics, and we can talk it through.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 25, 2012)

[MENTION=30898]Ivid[/MENTION]: I'd be looking for something that's already written, given the time crunch I'm under.  I mentioned above that I need something in print by Friday.  I appreciate the offer, though.  Thanks!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 25, 2012)

Friday?!







Good luck, mate!

Let us know how this works out for you, in the end.

In case you are completely lost, here some last minute help, though it might be costly:

Unique content - Textbroker.com


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 26, 2012)

As a random thought, what about making a short story based on a pre-gen adventure?  That could also be interesting.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2012)

Send me an email at ryanznock@gmail.com, and I'll send you a list of possibilities I can offer.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jan 27, 2012)

Sent. Thanks, [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION]!


----------

